# Carrier Weathermaker Infinity blower issue - driving me crazy!



## Deicide1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Guys, this is my first post in this section, as I'm a carpenter!

Anyway, I go to turn my heat on, as it's getting a little chilly and nothing (Well, close to nothing).

The blower motor is stuck on a low speed with heat on. It turns at a higher (normal speed) with AC turned on. I have not changed a single thing since last winter. I did a component test by moving #6 jumper to on and the blower motor ramps up to speed with no problem.

Not sure what is going on here. I've done a bunch of troubleshooting and really have no real idea why the blower motor won't ramp up to full speed with the heat on.

By the way, inducer motor kicks on - flame kicks on - everything normal except blower motor speed.

Carrier weathermaker infinity 58MVP

Thanks!


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

sounds normal to me low heat runs on low speed


----------



## Deicide1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, I downloaded the manual and wholeheartedly agree!

The reason it seemed like an issue was, previous to a day or so ago, it always turned on with high-heat and never once with low-heat. 

Apparently, this furnace has memory that is used by the CPU to determine which heating condition. 

I would love to figure out a way for this to always come on with high-heat, as it seems like a waste to barely turn the blower on and just heat the ducting. Sadly, there doesn't seem to be a jumper to set it like this.


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

there are dip switch settings to set up the fan speed. you can also jump W1 and W2

I cant see why you would want to though, the low heat setting will save you wear on your primary exchanger and give you a more comfortable heat. 

This of course assumes the furnace was installed and set up correctly and the duct work is amply sized.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Or, the furnace was amply sized to the existing ductwork...


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

First stage heat doesn't leave you with any cool draft feeling right after it shuts off. Or shouldn't if its set up right.


----------

